# Kurzbericht Tagestrip Blue Nose, Fuerteventura



## guifri (11. August 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

da es mit einem anderen Kontakt nicht so richtig klappen wollte, habe ich mit einem Freund und meinem Sohn einen Kurztrip (9 bis 14 Uhr) auf der Blue Nose, Morro Jable, Fuerteventura gebucht, um im Familienebadecluburlaub wenigstens einmal auf´s Wasser zu kommen.

Es war noch ein Vater mit seinem Sohn bei dem Trip dabei.

Der Trip kostet 90 € pro Person. Wir haben wegen Strömumg ausschließlich geschleppt (4 Ruten in der 50 bzw. 80lbs-Klasse).

Normalerweise ist noch ein bisschen Grundangeln (insbesondere für die Kids) im Programm, fiel aber wegen starker Strömung aus.

Gedrillt wird nach Absprache im Wechsel an Bord.

Ergebnis von 5 Stunden Trolling: 2 Bisse, einer wurde verwertet. Die Kids wollten nicht an die Angel, also habe ich mich mal dran begeben#c|supergri

Da der Biss am 80lbs-Geschirr kam, war der Drill keine Herausforderung. Es war ein Wahoo von 20 kg. Nach wenigen Minuten war der Fisch im Boot.


Alles in allem, war´s doch ein netter Trip, auch wenn der große Erfolg ausgeblieben ist. Für Marlin war´s wohl noch ein bisschen früh.

Aber da ich das Lotteriespiel mit den Touriausfahrten auf Fuerte kenne, war ich froh, dass wir wenigstens einen Fisch landen konnten.

Capt´n Fernando war sehr nett, was evtl. daran gelegen hat, dass mein Freund fließend spanisch spricht und auf Fuerte im Hotelgewerbe tätig ist.

Sein Mate ist die deutsche Regina, von daher war die Verständigung auf deutsch auch kein Problem.

Ich durfte den Kahn auch mal ein halbes Stündchen steuern, brachte aber auch keinen Biss mehr#d

Alles in allem war´s eine kurzweilige Tour mit Spaßfaktor, auch wenn mein Traum vom großen Blauen erst mal weiterhin ein Traum bleibt #h

Dafür ist mein Big Game Engagement derzeit nicht intensiv genug (möglich).


----------



## FalkenFisch (12. August 2009)

*AW: Kurzbericht Tagestrip Blue Nose, Fuerteventura*

Na, für eine Touriausfahrt doch ganz gut gelaufen. Bin auf den Kanaren auch schon ohne Biss rumgeschippert. Und mit insgesamt 4 Mann war das Boot ja auch nicht so voll.

Klingt also nach einer netten Abwechslung vom StrandStress#6

Und leider sind meine Big Game Aktivitäten im Augenblick auch auf das lesen von Reiseberichten beschränkt:c


----------



## Fabi-21 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Kurzbericht Tagestrip Blue Nose, Fuerteventura*

das allerselbe habe ich vor gut 1,5 monaten im selben hafen gebucht, das schiff hieß aber hammerheat, war auch zur abwechslung des badeurlaubs...

beim schleppen hatten wir auch keinen erfolg, hätten fast nen delfin gefangen!! zum glück haben wir die köder schnell genug eingehollt!!

fische haben wir dann erst beim grundangeln gefangen, auf spannisch hießen die "rocho" ausgesprochen, rote barsch artige fische bis 40 cm.....

ich hab alls einziger noch nen "fliegenden fisch" gefangen, hat sich meinen köder aber nicht in der luft geschnappt sonder brav auf grun ;-)

war halt ne touri veranstaltung, das lustigste war ein engländer mit seinem sohn, die beiden haben nach 20 minuten um die wette gekotzt!!! :v


----------

